# HELP whats wrong with my africans



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

My african cichlids have been glancing and staying at the top of the tank the last few days. I added an airstone thinking maybe they needed more air, but it hasn't helped thus far. The tank is 80 gallons running an ac30 (hob), afluval 405, and a sponge filter. The temp is 80 degrees and doesn't change much. The water parameters are as follows
PH- 7.5
KH- 120ppm
GH- 220ppm
Ammonia- 0ppm
Nitrite- 0ppm
Nitrate- 0-5ppm

I know the KH is low but I don't know how to safely raise it. If you have any help please let me know


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

how can you have zero on all anmonia nitrite and nitrate. Without showing nitrate, your tank is not cycled. But you have no anmonia nor nitrite. What kind of test you are using? 

When african are staying on top, it usually means the water parameter is not right. How long has the tank been cycled? how new are the fish?


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

The tank has been cycled more then 2 years, Im using API test kits all just over 2 months old


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

how new are the fish?


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I added one fish about a week ago, but this didnt start till 2 days ago


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Brisch said:


> The tank has been cycled more then 2 years, Im using API test kits all just over 2 months old


Chances are you are using the NO3 test kit wrong. The bottles must be shaken for some time to get any result other than 0. Chances are this may be the issue.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Ill do it again


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Ok you are right, I obviously didnt shake the test solution well enough, now it is showing a nitrate of 20ppm


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

How often do you do water changes?


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

every 4 days i take out 20%, I did one yesterday as I was worried about the wierd behavior


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

What buffers are you using?


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

seachem marine buffer, buffers to 8.3 then i use a kh boost made by nutrafin to try to keep it up


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

it looks like they are scratching their faces on stuff not there whole body


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like you have gill flukes, very common in African Cichlids. Clout, Prazipro or Fluke tabs will clear it up. You need to get something in there tomorrow by the sounds of it. The flukes anchor onto the gills and extract oxygen which is why they are breathing heavy. No good.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

will jungle parasite clear, acriflavin, or o the blue ich treatment help until then?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Doubtful. Flukes are very strong and are usually only disrupted by Fluke specific medications. Nothing you have mentioned will likely have effect.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

okill pick some stuff up tomorrow and ill keep you posted as to the result


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

good luck, i hope it works!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Definitely go with Fluke based meds as Grant suggested. You dont want to risk anything.

I hope the all everything turns out well. Keep us updated.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I added clout, how long does it usually take to show improvements?


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I have done 2 treatments with CLOUT now, my africans are still at the top of the tank although they do have less of the itchy scratchies. Is there something stronger then clout I can try?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

clout is pretty powerful bri. can you post pics? r they all at the top now?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Clout is not as strong as Fluke Tabs. If the Flukes are advanced the Clout may not have enough effect. If you can find Fluke Tabs, perform a water change and retreat with that product. If they are not scratching their bodies but their gills it is most likely gill flukes.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

any idea where I can find fluke tabs? Do you sell them at Island pets?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Currently we stock Prazi Pro which is also effective. I suggested Fluke Tabs mainly because it is the same company as the Clout product.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

which of the 2 is more powerful, I dont want to keep treating them with stuff, gets costly and stressful on me and the fish


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Last night I lost a red zebra, and Im about to loose my biggest Acei. Would someone PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I heard Prazi Pro is good too. Maybe you should give that a try.

Also continue to keep a close eye on the water parameters and temperature.

Are your fish eating at all? If they are eating, then its always a good sign suggesting that its not yet too late.

I hope everything works out well for you. Its hard to loose fish like this.


----------

